# Quick neighborhoods overview from an expat perspective?



## melmcwhorter (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm a New Orleans girl whose husband is in negotiations right now for a position in Amsterdam. We're definitely solidly middle-class, though I believe this position will be a bump up in salary (we'll see!). In any case, we're going to turn our attention to preparing for an eventual visit to search for housing. I understand we'll be looking on the private market (i.e. not rent-controlled), and we may use a broker or agent. Not sure yet.

I'm hoping you would be willing to suggest neighborhoods for us to focus on? We're fairly "progressive types" who like walkability, public transportation, friendly neighborhood cafes/businesses/shops, markets for food that tend toward farmer's markets, fresh foods, etc. We have two young children (ages 3 & 9) so playspaces/parks would be nice.

We're perfectly willing to be in a modern apartment building, or a renovated old building. We'd like to be in the city proper rather than in a suburb because we assume that would be a more quality and authentic living experience (we're NOT into Americanized food & chain establishments).

Any suggestions you have would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks in advance!

Also, we know that school option(s) may influence where we land, but at least I'd like to know some places to AVOID or to gravitate to in advance, if possible


----------



## juth77 (Aug 10, 2011)

HI there,

I'n new to this site but have lived in Amsterdam for 4 years and love it. There are many expats in Oud Zuid, it is close to the Station Zuid with fast trains to the airport and the British School is located there. The Jordaan area is also nice, quite buzzy with lots of shops/markets/bars but Oud Zuid is definitely quieter and VERY middle class. There are also lots of rental options in the areas around Vondelpark.

There are lots of greenspaces and everywhere is accessible by bike - you need to get one to get around.

You should be aware that The international school of Amsterdam (ISA) is actually situated in the Amstelveen suburb of Amsterdam.

Good luck,

Juth.


----------



## Ti_ (Aug 22, 2011)

May I ask where your husband's employer is located? Please note also that Amsterdam and the surrounded areas can be very congested with traffic during rush hour. Please provide a bit more information on that point and I am more than happy helping you with the best living location.


----------



## FinnAbroad (Sep 23, 2011)

Your budget will be a big factor. Jordaan is probably not that great with kids. Vondelpark area is ridiculously expensive - if you can afford it's probably the nicest place in Amsterdam, though. With kids I'd recommend Oud Zuid or Amstelveen suburb - especially since Juth mentioned that an international school is located there.


----------

